# want to hire an assistant



## sicilian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Next year I'll be going back to Sicily to photograph and I would like to hire an assistant. Any ideas where I can post this to find someone to fill this temporary position?

thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind?

Photography assistant? Somebody with a bit of knowledge. There are various forums aimed at photographers. I don't know if you speak Italian but if you need a translator stick to the international forums. If you don't then I'm sure there are pure Italian forums.

Plenty of kids ranging from pure amateur to semi pro.


----------



## Sebastiano (Jul 5, 2013)

sicilian1 said:


> Next year I'll be going back to Sicily to photograph and I would like to hire an assistant. Any ideas where I can post this to find someone to fill this temporary position?
> 
> thanks


You can try the Canon Club Italia or the Juza forums.

Regards,


----------

